# Shipping /transporting by air to Portugal from UK (COMPUTER)



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

hI

Can anyone advise how we can get a 27" Mac computer down to Faro - too big to carry on Monarch so looking for alternatives.
Anyone done this; UPS/Fedex? or others.
Other option hard case and check in hold but risky lol also Monarch limits are pretty useless

Rich


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What's the weight? Monarch allow you to pool baggage allowance and even paying excess baggage would be cheaper than a carrier, ideally original packaging better than a hard case. 

Or if you haven't bought it yet, then often cheaper to pay the extra carriage to Portugal or free from someone like Amazon


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Canoeman

Not sure on weight prob less than 15 kg.

Aware of Monarchs policy and no good as we have max already lol

Probably go with Algarve Freight or similar, going to call them.

thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Algarve Removals will also take something like that for you as a small parcel. They have weekly deliveries.
They did for us.

Algarve Removals— International Relocation— Are you thinking of moving to Portugal? We will help you move to the Algarve!


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool, trust you are well?

Will check them to!

thanks 

be there on Monday - yippee!


----------

